# Interpol



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

www.interpol.int/en

www.facebook.com/InterpolHQ?

www.twitter.com/interpol_cyber?lang=en

www.instagram.com/interpol_official/

www.linkedin.com/company/interpol

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/INTERPOL-Reviews-E721764.htm

www.justiceacademy.org/agency/interpol/

www.justice.gov/interpol-washington

www.nytimes.com/2019/03/22/world/europe/interpol-most-wanted-red-notices.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Jong_Yang

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Interpol_officials

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpol_notice

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johannes_Schober


























https://www.youtube.com/c/interpol/videos


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow,188 countries is a pretty good effort. I had no idea they have been around that long.
I wonder what Prince Charles was doing there.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

MI6 probably classified his comings and goings. I believe years ago Interpol was just a global clearing house for law enforcement agencies but I see they have some serious hardware now. Talking about Interpol I love getting e-mails from the usual 419 scammers saying they are Interpol agents who have millions of dollars "Usually in the form of ATM cards or bank drafts" to give me yet I just need to pay them a few hundred dollars via Google or Steam cards or WU to get my millions. It's fun to string them along. Better then cable TV.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> MI6 probably classified his comings and goings. I believe years ago Interpol was just a global clearing house for law enforcement agencies but I see they have some serious hardware now. Talking about Interpol I love getting e-mails from the usual 419 scammers saying they are Interpol agents who have millions of dollars "Usually in the form of ATM cards or bank drafts" to give me yet I just need to pay them a few hundred dollars via Google or Steam cards or WU to get my millions. It's fun to string them along. Better then cable TV.


LOL, I bet you have fun with them.


----------

